# husband and wife team



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I think pink is the new color for men...look at all the men that wear it. Football players, Harley guys and a bunch more are "Proud to wear pink" I'm sure everyone will think you are supporting breast cancer. Not a bad idea!


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

if your secure than what is the problem with pink. ive been trying to get pics of a pink "mens" bow and 45 posts on my thread in one day and still no guy has shown one, but there have been a few with pink strings lol.


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

There are a bunch of guys on the archery team my husband helps coach who like to use my pink release, so I'm beginning to think that pink no longer has the stigma of being a girl-only color. And I like Alpha Doe's point about breast cancer awareness. I think it would be cool.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

brady ellison shoot for cancer, you should look him up. he shoots a pink hoyt


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

do any of you girls shoot a new breed? if so how are they doing for you


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

hollywood88 said:


> do any of you girls shoot a new breed? if so how are they doing for you


Love the Genetix and Nemesis, and never had so many robinhood arrows between me and my husband using these two bows. 
But since Richard, their original designer, left NBA, we decided to get rid of ours. By the way, Richard Batdorf also designed for Pearson, so your Pearson Advantage has a lot of his work in your bow.

Because you folks inadvertently choose bows which both are designed by Richard, there must be something in the design that calls out to you. You might want to check out his new bows call QuickSilver31 and QuickSilver 34, from Winchester Archery.

Wellie


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

i am on pearsons pro staff lol. ive been wondering what was with the winchester archery. do they have anything that will fit my wifes 24.5" draw


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

hollywood88 said:


> i am on pearsons pro staff lol. ive been wondering what was with the winchester archery. do they have anything that will fit my wifes 24.5" draw


Don't know, why don't you PM him and find out.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=2551

Wellie


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

hollywood88 said:


> do any of you girls shoot a new breed? if so how are they doing for you


Yes, I do... I have been with them since they started and by far this is the best bow ive ever shot. I shot for Pearson before that, and it was a nice bow (Z34), but nothing like my Genetix.

If you are needing a short draw bow...The Genetix or the Nemesis are both great bows.. The Nemesis is screaming fast at short draws. 
My Genetix is 27" @ 40# and 260 fps. I have shoulder/nerve issues and i just cant pull any more pounds than that. This bow on 40 feels like others at 30, its forgiving, dead eye accurate and holds steady.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

well my wife is looking for 24.5" 50# she is shooting 43 for indoor right now so that way we can slowly turn up the #'s. she is shooting my old 50# parker challenger from '01 so its time for her to get a new bow.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

hollywood88 said:


> well my wife is looking for 24.5" 50# she is shooting 43 for indoor right now so that way we can slowly turn up the #'s. she is shooting my old 50# parker challenger from '01 so its time for her to get a new bow.


Yes, its time for her a new bow! Depending on what she will be doing with it, she will like the Genetix I am sure.. but is she prefers a short bow, the Nemesis will be super fast for that draw. 
There is a dealer in Linden and in Newport.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

my dad is a nba dealer and my uncle owns all three nba models. she likes the longer bows. she really wants a pink pearson advantage like what im thinking about getting, but it doesnt go short enough.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

i know you can get almost any color/pattern she desires from nba


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah, all three of the ones my uncle has are custom colors


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I think its a good idea....but I hope you want to keep it for a long time. Might be hard to resell???? There was a younger boy, think teen years, last year shooting a pink Athens I believe. I saw him a few times.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

its nothing to get them redipped or powder coated lol


----------



## Mrs.Hollywood (Nov 5, 2010)

hollywood88 said:


> what do you girls think of a husband and wife team both shooting pink bows? my wife wants a pink new breed genetix and im thinking about a pink pearson advantage. im tired of all the solid black bows. i think it would really mess with the other guys getting beat by a pink bow lol. plus its nice to do something together as a couple.


I am all for this husband and wife team, but if we are going to be on a team, we def need to be shooting for the same company..... But you better be patient with me, and very forgiving..... I do like nba's bows, they look awesome, but I would rather shoot a pearson, in support of you!!!!! My only concern with us being on a team is that I'm not that great, and I don't want to make you look bad because I suck.... I want you to accel, and I'm afraid that I will allow you to..... But that is my opinion..... If you really want to be on a team with me, I will give it my best and hope and pray I don't drag you down!!!!


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

i can pull ya along lol, at least at your last brush shoot you hit all the target lol sorry shawn, had to say it lol


----------



## Mrs.Hollywood (Nov 5, 2010)

hollywood88 said:


> i can pull ya along lol, at least at your last brush shoot you hit all the target lol sorry shawn, had to say it lol


I don't want you to have to pull me along!!!!! You deserve a team mate that is good.....


----------

